# Thanks Jon!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Just a note to thank you for your hostpitality and time in my visit yesterday. In the short time of my visit I was impressed that you have a lot going on. Your courteous reception and tour of Cutters was definately worth the stop.

Thank you also for the tip to take 154. It was a treat even if I wasn't in a Bimmer. I'm at SFO airport now for the wifey pickup and then we head north to destinations yet determined. 

Thanks again, Jon. It was a treat!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Just a note to thank you for your hostpitality and time in my visit yesterday. In the short time of my visit I was impressed that you have a lot going on. Your courteous reception and tour of Cutters was definately worth the stop.
> 
> Thank you also for the tip to take 154. It was a treat even if I wasn't in a Bimmer. I'm at SFO airport now for the wifey pickup and then we head north to destinations yet determined.
> 
> Thanks again, Jon. It was a treat! *


Hey Jay,

It was a real treat for me too!

My only regret is that I didn't get the opportunity to meet
Mrs. Propellerhead!!!



:angel:

Good luck with all of the changes and new adventures that
lie ahead of you, and promise me that you will be back next 
Spring for Bimmerfest!!!


----------

